
The Relativity of Wrong (1989) - varjag
https://chem.tufts.edu/AnswersInScience/RelativityofWrong.htm
======
dredmorbius
Wrong implies truth, and there are a number of relaated discussions:

Mental models:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mental_model)

"Not even wrong", attributed to Wolgabg Pauli;

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_even_wrong](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_even_wrong)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20110810231612/http://www.scient...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110810231612/http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=wronger-
than-wrong)

Philosophical theories, models, and discussion of truth:
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/truth/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/truth/)

~~~
dredmorbius
Erm, _Wolfgang_ Pauli. Damned soft keyboards.

